# MrJWW / NVN London



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Anyone here watch MRJWW (recently been doing some modern classics car reviews) and has opened up a detailing op in London...

https://www.mrjww.com/our-story






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm3AwPbliJUybM72qkLrYP-H-06LbTa9z


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm a subscriber, excellent content and how it's presented, comes across as a top chap by all accounts.

I did feel the need to critique the latest NVN vlog though

Chris


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like Mr JWW his set-up looks first class like his videos. One of the best if not the best YouTuber for car content.


----------



## mr_tim (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been following this with interest. Their location vs Topaz is very aggressive - same industrial park a few doors away. The chap doing the detailing in the video is Afer, as seen in Pro Detailer Magazine previously at Motorshine.


----------

